# 7dpo - [email protected] test



## xMissxZoiex

I'm 7dpo and we got O-day covered really well this month and we used conceive plus too. So I'm tightly crossing my fingers for this month.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## JessaBear36

Good luck 
:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

not seeing it yet but still very early! good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Not seeing anything yet but 7dpo is very early. 
I never get lines until 10dpo but I know some womon can get lines as early as 8dpo. 
Good luck hon still lots of time.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well it turned out to be totally negative, I was SOOOO convinced this month, we got our timings perfect, used conceive plus, pregnacare and well man conception. All our bases were covered but AF came on time and all tests were negative, not even a hint of anything to even post. :(


----------



## JessaBear36

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------

